
Is Microsoft Windows a crime against humanity? - 3xblah
https://fastnews.ch/410000-people-sign-white-house-petition-to-investigate-bill-gates-for-crimes-against-humanity/
======
3xblah
Yes, given the decades worth of damages it has caused by being an inferior
quality software product (no quality control) and the anti-competitive tactics
used to ensure that consumers could not choose a higher quality alternative.
Unfortunately, this petition is concerned with something else.

